# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Cuando la ciudad de París se inundó.

## REEGE

El 20 de enero de 1910, unas lluvias torrenciales cayeron sobre la capital de Francia. 

Fue una semana en la que el río Sena se desbordó y los parisinos tuvieron que trasladarse por la ciudad a través de barcos y canoas, como si de Venecia se tratase.

Un siglo después de aquel suceso se puede recordar a través de las magníficas instantáneas tomadas que componen un importantísimo documento gráfico de lo sucedido.

Durante la semana en la que París estuvo inundada,  grandes obras arquitectónicas sufrieron importantes desperfectos.Las crónicas cuentan cómo el agua llegó a alcanzar los ocho metros y sesenta y dos centímetros de altura, filtrándose por todos los rincones de la ciudad de la luz: estaciones de tren, metro, alcantarillas, paseos, avenidas Absolutamente toda la ciudad estaba cubierta por el agua. Veinte mil inmuebles quedaron inundados, afectando a cerca de 200.000 parisinos que resultaron damnificados.

El zoológico también sufrió las consecuencias de la inundación y no todos los animales pudieron ser debidamente evacuados, por lo que se pudo ver alguno suelto por la ciudad, tal y como muestra una de las fotografías que ilustran este post.

Noticia y fotos aquí:
http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/blogs/c...135808500.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

¿Y no se sabe cuanto cayó?

----------


## REEGE

Ésto he encontrado de ellas...

28 de enero de 1910 
La Inundación de París. Desde finales de diciembre de 1909 las precipitaciones, muchas de ellas en forma de nieve, fueron muy superiores a lo normal en toda la cuenca del Sena, llegando a *160 mm en algunos puntos*. Otro factor fue la coincidencia de los picos de crecida del Sena, Marne, Yonne, Aube y otros ríos de menor envergadura. El 23 comenzó el Sena a desbordarse en París con un caudal punta, el 28 de 2.400 m³/s y una altura de 8,62 m en el puente de Austerlitz, la segunda crecida más fuerte desde el siglo XVI, tras la del 27 de febrero de 1658 (8,96 m). Se inundaron 500 ha tan solo en la capital francesa afectando a 150.000 personas y anegando zonas como Notre Dame, los Campos Elíseos o la torre Eiffel.

----------

